# Hog Killed in Conroe?????



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

*Over 1,800 lb. wild boar shot and killed in Conroe, Texas near the County Airport, East of I-45 and near the community of Cut and Shoot. Killed by a medical Radiology worker...What would you do if this beast was coming at you? Run for dear life? Climb a tree? or simply get run over*_?_ 

Ok, I am calling BS..Looked at these for a while when I got them from a friend. I have access to over 8,000 acres in the area and have never seen sign of this guy or anything this large. Has anyone seen these pics before? No way he is going 1800 lbs!!!!!!


----------



## Deerfinder22 (Nov 27, 2007)

I second the BS call! I remember seeing these pictures a while ago, I was thinking that it was killed in Mongolia or somwhere like that. Huge pig though!


----------



## TMan (Jul 10, 2008)

Have to call BS on the area for sure. Look at the guys truck, I cant even tell what make that is. Has to be from another country. Weird looking pics.


----------



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

Just googled this and there are 91,000 hits. Checked the sights and it has been reported to have been killed in LA and several other states. Also reported to have been killed overseas. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

I am calling b.s. The truck does not even look like a vehicle in the U.S. other than MAYBE a range rover or something but i am not sure of "nature tours" around the area. I could be wrong though.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

OK I'll admit it. I wrestled it to the ground in a fair fight and killed it with a bite to the back of the neck. T


Not really.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

No, that thing was hit by a car near 1960. Or was that the one from I-10 and Callaghan in San Antonio? I can't remember.

Wait, that's the one from the Best Buy parking lot in Katy.


----------



## Mellow Jr. (Nov 7, 2008)

no way that's 1,800 lbs. maybe 800 lbs


----------



## joboo (May 21, 2004)

*For reals man*

I have it on good authority that it was killed with a .22 cal pistol behind a Cracker Barrel! Had been rooting through the dumpster at night.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That hog has been killed in many different locations many different times. :rotfl:

Best I can tell, he was killed in Turkey...

http://www.naturetours.com.tr/approches/approches.htm

Although, I think 1800 lbs may be a stretch.  Probably more like 750-800


----------



## Mellow Jr. (Nov 7, 2008)

if that's 1,800 pounds, then this photo is real.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Turkey? Yeah, I can believe that. I was there in the late 60's. Stationed at Sinop. One of our guys bought a black powder from a dealer and went on a wild hog hunt. Brought back a 400lb sow that danged near fed the entire base. It's the first, and only time, I've ever eaten pork from a pig that big and enjoyed the taste. It helped that the Turks fixed the pig (and before anyone says anything, not all Turks are muslim). Anyway, I can believe it came from Turkey but not sure about the weight. Of course if you look at pictures of that 1,051 lb pig that 11-year old kid killed this comes mighty close to it. ( http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,275524,00.html )


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> That hog has been killed in many different locations many different times. :rotfl:
> 
> Best I can tell, he was killed in Turkey...
> 
> ...


I looked that company up a few months ago when I got that e-mail. Seems they have the nature tours in a lot of Europe and Australia.I was trying to find out where it was killed also.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Where is Yogi Berra when you need him?

Prior thread where I gave some links to the story.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I know for a fact, that the hog was killed on west galveston.
It was killed last spring during spring bear season.
Without the hunting we use to have they are really getting big now.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Where is Yogi Berra when you need him?
> 
> Prior thread where I gave some links to the story.


Yep. According to the story on that page, the boar weighed 355 kg, or 781 lbs.

A huge swine no doubt. But, a far cry from the suggested 1800 lbs.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

That guy in the pics with the hog is on the Discovery Channel or National Geographic...I've seen his show before!


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

That thing has been hanging out near the toll booth on the San Louis Pass bridge eating feral cats.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

!!look !! it's the kid that just came back from the denist...lol


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

If that guy could get a little farther back behind that hog, it would look really big.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Deerfinder22 said:


> I second the BS call! I remember seeing these pictures a while ago, I was thinking that it was killed in Mongolia or somwhere like that. Huge pig though!


Mongolia, magnolia, whatever. You say tomato, .. . .


----------



## bwana (Apr 7, 2008)

Well....How big a boy are ya? Thats all that came to my mind when I first looked at the pic. Ya'll remember Roy D. Mercer. Now that was funny stuff. I'd say thats a pretty big boy there.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

The email I got today said it was killed in Northern Louisiana, but I thought I saw it a few weeks ago feeding along West Lake Houston Parkway.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

So far, that hog has been killed in six states and five countries....Do you believe everything you see on the internet?


----------



## Mellow Jr. (Nov 7, 2008)

that pig doesn't even look real. looks like something out of a museum. why would his mouth be magically open like that


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

It was killed in my backyard in The Woodlands. Really


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

I killed this one in my back yard.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

KILT610 said:


> So far, that hog has been killed in six states and five countries....Do you believe everything you see on the internet?


 no but I do believe the website posted by txpalerider. the photo there along with the complete sight, and additional photos of other hunts, which include the same guide and same truck tell me that's the true location of where this pig was taken.I think it's safe to say this is the valid source for that photo:
http://www.naturetours.com.tr/approches/approches.htm


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

That hog was killed in Wild Peach. I was there and I saw it killed uh...I helped kill it...uh I did kill it....yeah, that's the ticket. That other post was obviously photo shopped.


----------



## TMan (Jul 10, 2008)

Why you little! Doooow! ...............Ha good one.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Rooster Poop


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

no thats my uncle joes nature tours he killed it while eating breakfast with elvis and bigfoot


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

4jduck said:


> no thats my uncle joes nature tours he killed it while eating breakfast with elvis and bigfoot


FINALLY!! so tell us - has Elvis really gained weight?:slimer:


----------



## TexasOutdoors.net (Apr 6, 2009)

*Bogus..Bogus..Bogus*

*The Conroe Courier News calls it BULL:

http://www.hcnonline.com/articles/2009/03/03/conroe_courier/news/hog0304.txt

**TexasOutdoors.net*
* http://texasoutdoors.net :dance:
*


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> That hog has been killed in many different locations many different times. :rotfl:


I thought this was killed on your 10,000 acre lease in Kerrville!


----------



## Txmm13 (Oct 20, 2007)

What I got was it is a bush hog from australia.


----------

